# FBSD 12.2 monitor input timing



## dalpets (Apr 21, 2021)

I have received a message from the system that I need to change the input timing of my Dell monitor to 1680x1050 @60Hz or another supported timing. How do I go about doing that from the command line?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2021)

Ehm, you don't? With X the monitor timing is determined by the EDID information your monitor provides. There's rarely a need to deviate from that with a modern monitor.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 21, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Native Resolution. 1680 x 1050 at 60 Hz.Ehm, you don't? With X the monitor timing is determined by the EDID information your monitor provides. There's rarely a need to deviate from that with a modern monitor.


The native resolution of the Dell 2209WA is 1680 x 1050 at 60 Hz so i don't know why X(?) is querying it!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2021)

Your videocard might not be able to provide the timing for it. X queries, through EDID, what your monitor is capable of. Then it looks at what your card can provide and tries to find the best possible match.

I have, for example, a simple old Zotax mini PC attached to my 2K 144Hz monitor. The videocard of that Zotax mini PC however is nowhere near capable enough to drive that. So it's "stuck" at 1920x1080 at 60Hz. My main desktop PC with a GTX1080 is also attached to the monitor and it has no problems driving 2K at 144Hz.

It similar with amplifiers and speakers. You can have the best speakers in the world but if your amplifier isn't capable of driving them it's still going to sound awful. The amplifier and speakers need to match up to get the best results. It's the same for monitors and videocards.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 21, 2021)

The monitor is old (circa 2009) so that's probably the issue. I notice there have been a number of iterations of the EDID up to 2006. How these effect things I don't know.
I have an Asus GT1030 I'll give that a try.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2021)

Look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you can see exactly what EDID returns and which timings Xorg will consider using.


----------

